# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Slippers slecht voor de voeten - Artikel

## Agnes574

Slippers zijn slecht voor de voeten 

Slippers, aanstekers of flipflops zijn slecht voor de voeten. 
Volgens het American College of Foot and Ankle Surgeons (www.FootPhysicians.com) en de American Orthopaedic Foot & Ankle Society (www.aofas.org) zijn ze ongeveer het ergste wat de voet kan overkomen. Het probleem is dat ze geen steun en bescherming bieden aan de voet, 
dat ze zorgen voor een onnatuurlijke voetbeweging en dat ze de tenen continu in een onnatuurlijke positie dwingen en dat de zool van de flipflops te dun is waardoor ze te weinig schokabsorberend zijn. 

- Bij het dragen van slippers komt de voet met minder kracht neer op de grond. Dat kan verklaren waarom mensen op een onnatuurlijke manier gaan lopen, met kleinere passen en meer beweging in de enkels. Omdat de voet los in het schoeisel zit, moeten we de tenen bij het stappen bovendien voortdurend krullen om de schoen aan te houden. Hierdoor kan,in combinatie met de platte hiel; pijn in de kuiten en de achillespees ontstaan. Bij langdurig gebruik kan dit zelfs leiden tot tendinitis (een ontsteking van de achillespees), irritatie van het scheenbeen ('shinsplints') en hielpijn door een ontsteking van de bindweefselband op de voetzool (Fasciitis plantaris)
Na verloop van tijd kan er ook verkorting van de buigspieren van de tenen optreden, met hamertenen als gevolg. Bij langdurig dragen van slippers zou ook heup- en lage rugpijn kunnen optreden door de onnatuurlijke gang. 

- De zool van slippers is meestal te zacht. Hierdoor kan de enkel, wanneer de voet de grond raakt, in een foute stand gedwongen worden: de binnenenkel zakt dan teveel door naar binnen en de hoek van het hielbeen met de grond en met het onderbeen is veel te groot (overpronatie). Dat leidt na verloop van tijd tot overbelastingsblessures in de voet maar ook in knie, heup en rug. Ook sandalen zondigen aan het basisprincipe van hiel stabiliseren en stevigheid onder de hiel. Sandalen zijn dus in het algemeen slechte schoenen om (afstanden) mee te stappen.

- Het bandje tussen de tenen kan irritatie geven, vooral in combinatie met vocht en hitte. Hierdoor kunnen blaren ontstaan, maar ook vervelende schimmelinfecties. 

- Slippers (maar ook veel sandalen en andere zomerschoenen) bieden ten slotte nauwelijks bescherming wanneer we de voet stoten. Vandaar ook een groter risico op bot- en teenbreuken. 

Praktische tips 
- Draag slippers maximaal 2 uur per dag; Draag ze alleen op het strand of het zwembad. Ze zijn zeker niet geschikt voor lange wandelingen. Draag ze ook niet bij het fietsen of autorijden.
- Draag geen slippers als u platvoeten hebt, X-benen of slappe enkelbanden, omdat dan de kans op overbelastingsletsels toeneemt; 
- Draag ze niet meer wanneer u pijnklachten ondervindt;
- Vervang de flipflops na enkele maanden;
- Koop bij voorkeur sandalen of aanstekers met een stevige zool en met bandjes rond de hiel. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Henne

Heb slippers van Birkenstock gekocht , er zit een goed voetbed in .
Draag dagelijks steunzolen , maar als het erg warm is vind ik het wel fijn om wat luchtigers te dragen .
Ben het er wel mee eens dat gewone slippers met een plat voetbed niet zo goed zijn !
Groetjes Henne.

----------


## CaJoWi

Ik heb geen idee Henne. Ik heb nooit op slippers kunnen lopen. Ik struiekelde dan gewoon. Ik denk wel dat een voetbed heel goed aan je voet moet passen, want anders lijkt het me dat je problemen krijgt.

----------


## Henne

Dat is met deze slippers zo Cajowi , ze zitten mooi om je voet en glippen niet uit .
Kan er ook niet de stad mee rond lopen maar dat hoeft ook niet .

----------


## dotito

hallo iedereen,
Ik zit eigenlijk al een hele tijd met een pijnlijk probleem.is zo sinds vorig in de zomer sukkel ik met een ingegroeide nagel aan mijn grote teen, en twee kleine teennagels groeien ook krom(erfelijk).Nu ben ik één jaar in behandeling geweest, eerst bij een pedicure en daarna doorverwezen naar een podoloog. Moet zeggen podoloog heeft me heel veel geld gekost, en het was best pijnlijk en ergste van al geen resultaat.Ik heb al het mogelijke gedaan en het gaat van kwaad naar erger, teen was en is nog altijd ontstoken echt pijnlijk word er s'nachts van wakker!!! Dus heb maar een afspraak gemaakt met een specialist, de huisdokter zegt dat ze allemaal best verwijdert moeten worden.Nu vrijdag moet ik naar de specialist ben benieuwd wat zij gaat zeggen. De vraag is heeft iemand ervaring of ook het zelfde meegemaakt, is dat pijnlijk dat verwijderen, en doet ze dat onder algemene verdoving.Want ik heb zoveel pijn, en angst om ze lokaal te laten verwijderen het zijn er drie.Ik zal blij zijn dat ik geen pijn meer heb en dat ik schoenen kan dragen want het word me allemaal een beetje teveel.
Lieve groetjes,
dotito

----------


## vlinderrrr

Hoi Dotito
Mijn vriend heeft vorig jaar hetzelfde meegemaakt. Teennagels die zo ingegroeid waren, ontstoken en zeer pijnlijk. Hij heeft onder verdoving de nagels er uit moeten laten halen... best pijnlijk na die tijd. Echter heeft hij er na die tijd geen last meer van gehad en kon hij weer gewone schoenen dragen. (na een week of 4 genezen)
Het is een nogal heftige ingreep maar met resultaat. Ik hoop voor jou dat er een oplossing wordt gevonden. 

Nu even over het dragen van slippers:
ikzelf heb nooit slippers kunnen dragen: heb wiebelende tenen als ik loop dus verlies steeds mijn slippers. Daarnaast zwakke enkels en platvoeten... geen succes. Echter de hele dag lopen op mijn werk maakte dat ik wel erg toe was aan wat luchtigers. 
Heb nu na lang zoeken erg goede slippers gevonden. Ze waren wat prijzig maar er zit een goed stevig voetbed in en de grote teen wordt apart gehouden door een leertje er over (je steekt er je grote teen in) zodat ik ze niet meer verlies. 
Prettige slippers en eindelijk luchtige voetjes  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,

Ik loop het liefst op blote voeten, maar aangezien onze maatschappij dat 'raar' vind en er nogal wat rotzooi op straat ligt loop ik maar op slippers, kan er hele afstanden mee lopen, lees nu dat dat schijnbaar niet zo goed is, maar zodra ik in de zomer dichte leren, suede, 'gewone (hak) schoenen aandoe word ik helemaal warm van binnen, een benauwd gevoel en moet ik mijn schoenen en sokken uitdoen om niet oververhit/duizelig te raken. Ik heb laatst een paar dagen op blote voeten gelopen, ik had het idee dat ik in contact moest zijn met de grond omdat ik anders niet kon lopen (jeetje wat klinkt dat zweverig zeg) maar zodra ik open of dichte schoenen aandeed was ik compleet uit evenwicht. Ik heb hier in de winter geen last van. 
@ Odito, ik hoop dat je goed geholpen kunt worden! Veel sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## dotito

> Hoi Dotito
> Mijn vriend heeft vorig jaar hetzelfde meegemaakt. Teennagels die zo ingegroeid waren, ontstoken en zeer pijnlijk. Hij heeft onder verdoving de nagels er uit moeten laten halen... best pijnlijk na die tijd. Echter heeft hij er na die tijd geen last meer van gehad en kon hij weer gewone schoenen dragen. (na een week of 4 genezen)
> Het is een nogal heftige ingreep maar met resultaat. Ik hoop voor jou dat er een oplossing wordt gevonden. 
> 
> Nu even over het dragen van slippers:
> ikzelf heb nooit slippers kunnen dragen: heb wiebelende tenen als ik loop dus verlies steeds mijn slippers. Daarnaast zwakke enkels en platvoeten... geen succes. Echter de hele dag lopen op mijn werk maakte dat ik wel erg toe was aan wat luchtigers. 
> Heb nu na lang zoeken erg goede slippers gevonden. Ze waren wat prijzig maar er zit een goed stevig voetbed in en de grote teen wordt apart gehouden door een leertje er over (je steekt er je grote teen in) zodat ik ze niet meer verlies. 
> Prettige slippers en eindelijk luchtige voetjes


bedankt vlinderrrr voor je reactie,  :Wink:  
lieve groetjes dotito,

----------


## Hansz

> Slippers zijn slecht voor de voeten 
> 
> Slippers, aanstekers of flipflops zijn slecht voor de voeten. 
> Volgens het American College of Foot and Ankle Surgeons (www.FootPhysicians.com) en de American Orthopaedic Foot & Ankle Society (www.aofas.org) zijn ze ongeveer het ergste wat de voet kan overkomen. Het probleem is dat ze geen steun en bescherming bieden aan de voet, 
> dat ze zorgen voor een onnatuurlijke voetbeweging en dat ze de tenen continu in een onnatuurlijke positie dwingen en dat de zool van de flipflops te dun is waardoor ze te weinig schokabsorberend zijn. 
> 
> - Bij het dragen van slippers komt de voet met minder kracht neer op de grond. Dat kan verklaren waarom mensen op een onnatuurlijke manier gaan lopen, met kleinere passen en meer beweging in de enkels. Omdat de voet los in het schoeisel zit, moeten we de tenen bij het stappen bovendien voortdurend krullen om de schoen aan te houden. Hierdoor kan,in combinatie met de platte hiel; pijn in de kuiten en de achillespees ontstaan. Bij langdurig gebruik kan dit zelfs leiden tot tendinitis (een ontsteking van de achillespees), irritatie van het scheenbeen ('shinsplints') en hielpijn door een ontsteking van de bindweefselband op de voetzool (Fasciitis plantaris)
> Na verloop van tijd kan er ook verkorting van de buigspieren van de tenen optreden, met hamertenen als gevolg. Bij langdurig dragen van slippers zou ook heup- en lage rugpijn kunnen optreden door de onnatuurlijke gang. 
> 
> ...


Zijn wij mensen niet 'platvoets' geschapen .... of geevolutioneerd...? wat is dan de toevoeging van schoeisel anders dan bescherming voor de leefstijl die we aanhouden, en ijdelheid ..en cultuurgeschiedenis...en ontwikkeld om nut te hebben in allerlei takken van sport, en bedrijven, leger en politie etc.

Moedertje natuur heeft ons geen verhoogde hiel aangemeten, dus lijkt mij het slipperdragen niets anders dan een bescherming van je voetzolen en natuurlijk een zomerse gewoonte.
Er bestaan ook duurdere merken die wel een anatomisch voetbed hebben en enige zijdelingse steun door een bredere band voor aan de voet en eventueel een band om de hiel, maar in essentie is er toen wij rechtop gingen lopen in de evolutie geen verandering opgetreden in de anatomische vorm van de voet/hiel.

En als je er last van krijgt ... ga je maar ter compensatie 'savonds op hoge hakkel lopen, hoewel men daar ook al over loopt te zeuren  :Big Grin:

----------


## tiny0190

ik heb orginele fitflops gekocht ,..sindsdien geen last mer van vermoeide rug of voeten..een dikke 5 centimeter voetbed dat ook nog eens voorgevormd is kan ik niet bepaald slecht noemen...welke fabrikant zit hierachter!!!!!...heel goed deze vorm van slippers!!

----------


## ria1946

Heb met verbijstering dit artikel gelezen ,boze schoenfabrikant die zomers zijn omzet ziet teruglopen???De beste maraton lopers en sters komen nog altijd uit Afrikaanse landen waar ze zelfs geen beschermend dun zooltje onder de voeten hebben en kilometers onbeschermd afleggen.Laat mensen toch lekker zelf kiezen waar ze op willen en kunnen lopen. Ria

----------


## parfum

Ook ik heb al jarenlang héél veel last van ingegroeide teennagels in beide gote tenen, ze zijn al 4 x operatief (bij de dokter) verwijdert maar binnen de kortste keren zijn ze weer teruggegroeid.
Nu vertelde de pedicure, die elke 6 weken mijn voeten moet doen, dat het beter is om het door een chirurg te laten doen die het heel goed kan en dat ze dan niet meer terugkomen.
Probleem is dat de dokter geen goede chirurg kent die dit kan doen en ik kan er ook nergens achterkomen waar ik een goede chirurg kan vinden.

Heeft iemand van jullie misschien een goede tip voor mij?
Straks wordt het weer winter en kan ik nog steeds geen schoenen dragen, ik loop ook elke dag op slippers, bijna een rond jaar lang.

Wie het weet mag het zeggen.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Ik, en de rest van mijn gezin, we zijn met z'n 5-en, lopen sinds 2 jaar 's zomers op Crocs (teen) slippers en dit bevalt geweldig. Pas 15 dagen naar Turlije geweest en hele avonden door dorpjes (winkeltjes) gewandeld zonder ook maar 1 probleem. En dit geldt voor ons alle 5. En de tijd dat crocs er niet uitzagen is echt voorbij.

Gr ikke

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Parfum,

Neem even contact op met je zorgverzekering. Dit zijn de mensen met de contacten in de medische wereld. Leg het probleen voor en zij zoeken het voor je uit.

Gr ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi

Ook ik loop bijna altijd op slippers, eigenlijk net zoals Luuss zegt, het liefst op blote voeten!!
Of het nou gras, zand of kiezelsteentjes zijn, ik loop overal op blote voeten.
En op plekken waar je dus echt niet op blote voeten kunt lopen heb ik ook altijd gewone simpele teenslippers aan, loop er heerlijk op  :Big Grin: , Ik maak er hele wandelingen van een paar uur mee.
Dus ook ik was verbaasd dit te lezen.

xxx

----------


## dotito

> Ook ik heb al jarenlang héél veel last van ingegroeide teennagels in beide gote tenen, ze zijn al 4 x operatief (bij de dokter) verwijdert maar binnen de kortste keren zijn ze weer teruggegroeid.
> Nu vertelde de pedicure, die elke 6 weken mijn voeten moet doen, dat het beter is om het door een chirurg te laten doen die het heel goed kan en dat ze dan niet meer terugkomen.
> Probleem is dat de dokter geen goede chirurg kent die dit kan doen en ik kan er ook nergens achterkomen waar ik een goede chirurg kan vinden.
> 
> Heeft iemand van jullie misschien een goede tip voor mij?
> Straks wordt het weer winter en kan ik nog steeds geen schoenen dragen, ik loop ook elke dag op slippers, bijna een rond jaar lang.
> 
> Wie het weet mag het zeggen.


hallo parfum,
ik heb zo juist u berichtje gelezen, het klinkt mij bekend in de oren.ik heb ook een jaar in birkenstocks rond gelopen doordat ik last had van ingegroeide nagels.nu is het wel zo ik ben sinds vorige week geopereerd aan mijn nagels.
ik kan je aanraden om eens contact op te nemen met uza dat is in edegem.daar zitten goede chirurgen, je heb daar dr van gestel,dr van bauwel, dat zijn goede orhtopedisten.en personeel in ziekenhuis is ook vriendelijk.ik heb het ook een keer bij de dokter laten behandelen en het is ook terug gekomen.moet je wel op voorhand zeggen dat de eerste dagen wel veel pijn doet,maar dan neem je maar een paar goede pijnstillers.is geen doen he als een mens geen schoenen meer kan dragen,zeker niet in de winter.ik hoop dat je met deze informatie iets bent,en ik wens je veel sterkte toe!!
lieve groetjes, dotito :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Hansz, ja zometeen mag je nergens meer in of op lopen omdat het allemaal slecht is voor de houding en dergelijke, en gaan we terug naar het tijdperk dat iedereen 'gewoon' op blote voeten loopt :P *zou ik niet erg vinden*

@ Ikke & Sylvia, Gelukkig ben ik niet de enige die bij voorkeur op blote voeten en slippers loopt en dan hele einden erop wandelt...

@ Dotito & Parfum, ik hoop dat jullie ooit op een dag helemaal genezen zullen zijn van ingegroeide teennagels en wil jullie heel veel sterkte wensen!

----------

